# Hypos during late stage pregnancy



## LozzyXx96 (Jan 19, 2020)

PLEASE HELP... i had major difficulties with hypos during my pregnancy. It has got to a point I am now going through court with childrens services due to be accused of inducing the hypos. This is not true but I am struggling to prove this due to hospital staff (antenatal staff) saying they found empty pens in my room ( I used these to fill my pods supplied by family as trying to get the hospital to get the insulin was incredibly difficult) and a couple of rash unthought about comments I made suggesting I felt they were my fault as I thought I might have done to much insulin ( I tend to over estimate rather than under estimate in regards to carb counting and correction doses, although at the time I did not specify this. These also were said after being in hospital for a number of weeks on 2hourly if not more often blood sugar checks and nearly nightly hypos some of which I became unconscious) my diabetes team I explained at the time what I was doing and have Always worked closely with.

 I also a number of months later voluntarily admitted my self in agreement with perinatal team in to a mother and baby unit due to the stress of accusations of the 'induced hypos' and social services being on my back. Not helped by trying to regulate my diabetes within accordance of the diabetes team and being unable to alter insulin doses due to high blood sugars as then being told I'm manipulating my insulin and not following professionals advice (diabetes team) . So now mental health is now being used as the reason for the 'wanting to cause myself hypos' according to social services. I am hoping you may be able to help as I have no categorical evidence I didnt cause the hypos as even though I'm on a pump (omnipod) they say I used the pens. (I also have PTSD with needles, so injecting myself is incredibly difficult for me. But social services dispute this) is there any where I can look into work done on hypos during pregnancies or published papers. Are there any threads from other people on diabetes uk who have experienced the same thing as I am told mine is a isolated case. 

I am desperate and trying to do everything I can to prove my innocence and to get my babies back. Any help I can get will be of massive help to myself.

I know people will say that they must have something to accuse me but what I have said is what they have. I am having to wait for an endocrinologist to go through a paper study and make a descion as to what happened but I want to do everything I can to get my babies back, especially as I know it wasnt my fault.


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Jan 20, 2020)

That sounds like you have had a horrific time all round. 

Treating diabetes during pregnancy can be extremely tricky as the body’s needs can change significantly from week to week.Couple that with using a pump where the more accurate the carb count the better your results and it gets tricky to keep your glucose levels in target. 

Personally I would lean on the diabetes team to be the experts and to explain how difficult it is to treat diabetes during pregnancy rather than look for papers. The process with Children’s Service's will take time to resolve and it’s difficult to speed that up. Outside of the diabetes team there’s likely to be less understanding of how pumps work and how they different from a basal/bolus regime. 

If you have good support from your diabetes team then trust them to have your back in this and concentrate on your mental well-being. How are your family supporting you? Do they understand how hard it is to manage your diabetes? Are you currently getting treatment for your mental health? Often with social services it’s about seeing that you have a good support system and are reaching out for further support so look at things you can do to make your situation better now rather than focussing on what has already happened. If this is something that means you can access help and treatment for your PTSD than use it as a reason to do get that help.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 20, 2020)

Really sorry to hear about what you are going through @LozzyXx96 

How long ago was the pregnancy? I would assume that the Omnipod PDM (handset) would keep a record of the doses and corrections that you were administering at the time? It would be good to download that so you have the record. This should allow you to show that the empty pens were used to fill pods, as the hospital should have records of what (if any) insulin the prescribed and supplied to you. 

As @Thebearcametoo says, the main things I know about pregnancy with T1 is how tough the target BGs are, and how high BG in particular can be problematic for the baby, and also how much the mother’s insulin sensitivity can very from phase to phase of the pregnancy.

It sounds like working with your diabetes team will be vital. You might also find it helpful to contact the Diabetes UK helpline to get their advice and support. 

Hope you can work through the appeals process with Children’s Services really quickly. It must be devastating for you.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jan 20, 2020)

Sorry you are going through this 
You could always try diabetesjournals.org for research papers.

For yourself, good legal representation is imperative.
For advice and support: Family lives 08088002222. Family rights group 08088010366.
Wishing you all the best.


----------



## PhoebeC (Jan 21, 2020)

At the end of my pregnancy I had constant hypos. And they never found out why. My insulin when from 6u, 6u,8u and 22 long acting to 2u,2u,2u and 8 long acting, so as you can see it was nothing.
Also this didn't stop the hypos and we never managed to have more than a day without one. There is a research paper out there on this subject, something to do with insulin working better in ght third term, but I wouldn't know how to find it again as it was over 9 years ago. And it was my husband who found it not the medical teams. 

So sorry to hear about your struggle. Please take care!


----------



## trophywench (Jan 21, 2020)

Well virtually every pregnant diabetic who reports it on a forum, has far lower BG in the third trimester.  As long as that doesn't happen very late on quite soon before your EWC, I'd suggest it just seems par for the course as much as anything.


----------

